# C&D Archery "WF19" (initial out of the box observations)



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Very nice Jinks! Black looks good on those. Looks like Christmas came earlie for ya, congrats on the new risers 

Sorry to go a little off topic. Would someone mind explaining to me the difference between cerakote and powder coat finishes? Between Jinks and JP's WF19s. The finishes on these WF risers look amazin!


----------



## BWBOW (Feb 21, 2009)

That is awesome. Man I like that


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Dibs on this one if he ever sends it down the road!


----------



## BWBOW (Feb 21, 2009)

centershot said:


> Dibs on this one if he ever sends it down the road!


I didn't know we where playing dibs. Dang it not fair. :wink:


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

centershot said:


> Dibs on this one if he ever sends it down the road!


Something tells me JINKS might keep this one...for a while at least

:wink:

KPC


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

GEREP said:


> Something tells me JINKS might keep this one...for a while at least
> 
> :wink:
> 
> KPC


4 months tops


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Stub said:


> Very nice Jinks! Black looks good on those. Looks like Christmas came earlie for ya, congrats on the new risers
> 
> Sorry to go a little off topic. Would someone mind explaining to me the difference between cerakote and powder coat finishes? Between Jinks and JP's WF19s. The finishes on these WF risers look amazin!


Powder coat is a charged powder particle that is attracted to the surface by passing an electrical current into the work and then baking it in an oven. Generally it's quite thick, virtually impossible to touch up and fairly tough. Really good for irregularly shaped large items.

Ceracote is a hard ceramic based enamel coating which is applied like regular paint and then baked in an oven. It's extremely thin, possible to repair (but still not easy) and extremely durable. It can be applied thin enough to be used on the internal workings of firearms (what it was developed for).

Of the two I'd take Ceracote any day.

-Grant


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I like it. Looks like an autobot, or an old school mech from robotech.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Appreciate it Grant, ty!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

It's a great over built very well done riser 

I knew you would be pleased Bill and I'm happy for you 

The setup gives a ton of adjustment 

On most ILF risers you can go 3 to 5 turns out on these you can go more they are that substantial


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

How do you like it so far compared to the 21" Xd phoenix?


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm glad I don't have a machinist/archers eye as that riser has zero eye appeal me BUT BUT that doesn't matter what matters is its appeal to YOU.As far as comment about re-selling I think I'll zip my lip.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

As per "The Laws Of Nature & Physics?"?....we have both...



GEREP said:


> Something tells me JINKS might keep this one...for a while at least
> 
> KPC


A Winner! :thumbs_up

and of course...



Cwilder said:


> 4 months tops


a corresponding loser.  :laugh: 

But that's not what I'm here to discuss and moving forward?.....first off?...Thanks for the positive commentary folks!....and here's how things progressed this fine evening....

*Where to Start?:* I completely removed both of the limb bolt locking set screws from the rear of the riser (just to be sure) and then loosened up both limb bolts a generous amount....next I clipped in my Sky TR7 35# on a 21" Riser Medium Length Limbs and gently tightened them down too "Just Snug/Bottom"....then backed off one full turn on both limb bolts and re-installed the locking set screws.

Next?...I strung it up with a 59" BCY-X string and set the BH too 7 3/4"s which resulted in a 7" till lower/7 1/8" till upper...and left it there.

At this point?.....I figured..."What a lovely opportunity to finally install that adjustable springy rest Gary2413 sent me about a year back with some springs that barebow52 sent me for it a few months ago....




















and now?....*"THE DEMON SLAYER"*...was ready for it's photo shoot...and it's a pretty handsome rig if you ask me....































but now that the photo shoot was over?...it was time for it to be shot...to be continued...more to come in minutes so stay tuned!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Just one of the things CD got right on this riser that most of the other trad bows miss on, is the high quality limb bolts.

It's hard to come from high end Oly risers with top shelf components, then buy a custom riser from a bowyer only to find local hardware store nuts and bolts on your new bow.
Big 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻 to CD for moving the bar up!!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

GBUSA said:


> Just one of the things CD got right on this riser that most of the other trad bows miss on, is the high quality limb bolts.
> 
> It's hard to come from high end Oly risers with top shelf components, then buy a custom riser from a bowyer only to find local hardware store nuts and bolts on your new bow.
> Big 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻 to CD for moving the bar up!!


I agree about the hardware 

It's very well done 

Jinks when the bolts are lightly turned all the way in you can still slide the limbs in and out 

I agree about starting a turn out thou to start playing

The springy rest is awesome but ya gotta try the Hump  it's a great idea


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice bow Mr Jinks. Would love to shoot it some day. We got a nice long weekend coming up. Hint ,hint.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

So here I was...excited...rushed...misse d lunch today....low sugar no doubt....but nevertheless?...ready to take my first shots with this beast and here they are...based off an eyeball set-up with zero tuning the arrows were coming off the bow a bit nock high...










and here's the (2) I shot...










in this slo-mo vid here...I haven't shot in quite a few days and tried to leave my bow hand as relaxed as possible but with no sling and without dropping my new rig...






Now remember...this is now just a 62" AMO rig...(which I believe I've ascertained is my favorite length for "all around recurve")...and it may take a few ounces out front to get it dead stable at the shot but I'll reserve that decision for AFTER getting it somewhere close too "Tuned"...outside of that?...I'm extremely pleased with it. 

L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

How do the sky limbs feel to you on this riser?

Did you measure actual draw weight OTF?

Shot reaction looks good 👍🏻 enjoy!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

GBUSA said:


> How do the sky limbs feel to you on this riser?


Okay...now we're getting into the meat of things here...quite literally...because what I mean by that is this....

This riser has changed the limbs...dramatically....and not so much via "my feel" (as they still feel glassy smooth)..but by "performance"...because when I shot these limbs off the 21" riser?...the good part was I was getting bullet holes through paper...but the disturbing part?...doing it with full length .800 spine VAP's w/ 120gr glue-in points...and the only way that was happening is because the 21"er...

1. Had way more Deflex than does this basically "Straight Geometry" 19" riser.

2. The 21" riser had 17deg limb pad angles where this 19"er has 15deg limb pad angles.

so as a result?....while the 21"er was a real smooth shooter?...the TR7 limb performance was a bit anemic as compared to being mounted on this shorter, more aggressive, straight geometry, shallower limb pad angle 19"er which is obviously working those limbs much harder (though I can't perceive it in the draw cycle) and proving it by spitting out these 29" long .600 spine bemans with 125gr screw-ins and doing so straight down the pike with zero fishtailing...where it would probably buckle those full length .800 spine VAP's as "way weak".



GBUSA said:


> Did you measure actual draw weight OTF?


No...I have a scale but it's a cheap hand held spring type that's not really worth using...especially at low mid 30's poundages...fatsboys has a decent one...maybe I can coax him into bringing it by this 3 day weekend...hint..hint  ......oh...and I bought two cans of coffee on sale!...you hearing me there Kyle? :laugh:



GBUSA said:


> Shot reaction looks good &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339; enjoy!


Thanks...and yes...it's very liveable...and I suspect it will get much tamer as I get used too shooting this new rig and finding out where the grip likes the hand pressure...heck...I may have been putting too much "Heel" into that high wrist jager...but we'll see once it's well tuned...which shouldn't take long from what I'm seeing.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

fatzboys said:


> Nice bow Mr Jinks. Would love to shoot it some day. We got a nice long weekend coming up. Hint ,hint.


Chock-Full-Of-Nuts...on sale at publix this week for $6.99 a LG can...I bought two.....call me.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

GEREP said:


> Something tells me JINKS might keep this one...for a while at least
> 
> :wink:
> 
> KPC


I have a feeling this is going to be his 'go to' for a long time to come. I'm sure he will try others, but I'm betting this one becomes the 'old standby'. (Hopefully not because I want it!)


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

4nolz said:


> I'm glad I don't have a machinist/archers eye as that riser has zero eye appeal me BUT BUT that doesn't matter what matters is its appeal to YOU.As far as comment about re-selling I think I'll zip my lip.


This bow is an example of function over fashion. Would not work well for my daughter, but I'm much more performance oriented - I like it.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

centershot said:


> I have a feeling this is going to be his 'go to' for a long time to come. I'm sure he will try others, but I'm betting this one becomes the 'old standby'. (Hopefully not because I want it!)


*^^THIS^^*

as in...I will leave it before it ever leaves me.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

JINKSTER said:


> I will leave it before it ever leaves me.


“That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence.”


― Christopher Hitchens


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Jinks 

I certainly hope that this riser works for you 

The two machined Risers that really speak to me are the Titan 1 and this one 

I would not want to pack a WF 19 on a mountain hunt due to its weight but in almost every other hunting situation and of course 3 D this riser really has a lot to offer 

I like things that are make well and this riser certainly is 

I am very excited to mount a set of lighter limbs on mine and set it up for 3 D 

I think it's range of adjustment is going to really let me wring out the set of Hex 7's I have coming for it 

What I mean by that is that on my Morrison Phenolic which my hex 6.5's came off of is a 17 inch riser my (6.5's) Hexs bottomed out would just hit just under 56 pounds and backed out as far as I would around 51 pounds 

On the WF 19 the same limbs should be 2 pounds lighter but do to the limb pocket angles even at a turn out from bottom I was hitting 58 + pounds and at 4 + turns out I was down to 52 pounds 

Since I am informed that you can crank these 7 turns out max I could even gotten it lower but than I would be loosing the getting into the best part of the Hex's working limb so to speak 

Normally I would shoot medium Hex limbs on a 17 inch riser to get into the sweet spot of the limb but due to this risers limb pad angles and overbuilt adjustability I feel as if I can take a medium set of Hex 7's and at a turn out from the bottom really be getting them to roll over at my 28 inch draw 

I hope that makes sense


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

grantmac said:


> “that which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence.”
> 
> 
> ― christopher hitchens


1 timothy 6:6


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> *^^THIS^^*
> 
> as in...I will leave it before it ever leaves me.


You should get that tattooed into your bow arm, just to be sure


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

*Update: "balance"*

So this evening was kind of strange....spent a 10hr work day frothing at the bow arm to get home to play with my new toy here but?...between having trouble getting to sleep last night (because I was so excited and thrilled with the new WF19 riser) and a crush day at work?...I was pretty much "out of gas" by the time I got home....but I still wanted to tinker a bit but also knew it wouldn't make sense to even start "tuning" until I got the balance of this rig to my liking...and I sort of figure I'll be purchasing a new stab for this rig but just to get an approximation of what weight it might respond to best?...I broke out my selection of stabs and the first one I reached for was my 8" Pete Shepley "Deuce"....










Now I have a Love/Hate relationship with this stab system as while I love the fact that I can set it up in numerous weight/length configurations?...and how I can achieve great balance with it on most all bows?...(and just to let you folks know I'm being straight up here)...this is where I ran into my first and only fault (which is really just a minor shortcoming) with this WF19 riser...but I figured I better let folks know in case anyone wants to mount up a large diameter stab to theirs because...you're not going to...and this is where I experienced my first frowny face moment with this WF19 as my 1.260" diameter Deuce Stab was about 1/4" larger in diameter than this WF19 riser will accept unless you extend out past the lower forward weight tongue with some sort of threaded receiver fitting...but meanwhile back on the farm?...my "Hate" part of that relationship with my Deuce stab is that quite frankly?...I don't care for such a long stab on a bow of this nature...it's just not all that stealthy and I wind up bumping stuff with it in a "It Gets In The Way" fashion so...you heard it here first folks...don't plan on screwing any stabs into your WF19 riser if the O.D. is much over 1"/25mm...but fortunately?...I had this 20+ year old shorty cobra hunting stab rolling around in the bottom of my archery tackle box with a tapered base and a 1" O.D. that mounted up just swell so I proceeded with the mission at hand and as far as "balance" goes?....well?...here ya go...






I'm not sure I'm going to bother making any special fittings for the deuce...(matter fact after thinking about it "I Know I'm Not")....but I may swing by Bass Pro on my way home from work tomorrow and pick up something very similar too this cobra shorty but maybe newer and spicier looking....or?...just say the heck with it and give this one a fresh coat of flat black and be happy with it! LOL!

and BTW?...I'm not certainly not disenchanted with this riser in the least over the "No Large Diameter Stabs" deal...and I don't think Calvin and Dewayne were too concerned about it either while they were trying to fit all this 3D/Hunting goodness into 19 short inches...so here it is a whole 24hrs latter and I'm still whole heartedly in love with my new WF19 riser I've officially dubbed...

*"The Demon Slayer"*










L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Worked a little on "Tiller Tuning" this evening and headed in the right direction...initially I set both limb bolts 1 turn out from the bottom with resulted in a 7 3/4" BH with the string just behind the 7" mark on the upper till and the string just in front of the 7" mark for lower till....until tonight...where I did some experimenting with wrist position...I went full lock high in the throat and also tried full pad low..it liked "low" better with firm, full pad grip pressure...and sans the finger sling because I hate them and only used such to demonstrate the neutral balance of the bow at static in my hand...and even tried a few shots split finger which ultimately?...led me to try a more positive tiller for 3under...so I took the lower limb bolt "Inward 1/2 Turn"....this resulted in a larger than expected move where the tiller was now...

Top: 7 1/8"

Bottom 6 7/8"


so?...moved too about a 1/4" positive and here's a "real time" vid...bows real quiet as well and isn't even tuned yet....just fiddling with balance and tiller at the moment...






here's where the arrows planted themselves for those 4 shots...










I'm Loving this one folks...it's a tank of a hot looking 19"er with all the ultra high grade hardware and adjustability one might expect of a top shelf Oly riser.

Thanks for looking, Have a great Memorial Day Weekend and?...L8R, Bill.


----------



## zu! (Feb 19, 2014)

That's a really nice riser Jinks. I've been looking at metal risers with more interest lately, and I like the chunkiness of this one. And those limb pockets, bolts and bushings. ...wow! Curious as to your thoughts on the 19"er vs the 25"er.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks zu!...and it seems a lot has taken place in a short period of time and just in case there are others out there who own or intend to purchase a WF19 in the future?....with the intent of shooting them off the shelf/hump?...this ones for you! 

I've been having a lot of trouble sleeping lately and this morning was no exception as for some strange reason my eye's popped open at about 4:48 a.m. and I couldn't get back too sleep and?....I'm NOT a morning person! LOL!

I think it was a combination of....

1. Excited about having a 3 day holiday weekend off (been working 6 day weeks pulling 55-60hrs for months now)

2. Knowing most of that time off would be spent playing with my new toy here and?...

3. Knowing fatsboys would be arriving at my place about 8:15am so we could try out each others new ninja bows...His new Black Omega Imperial and my New WF19/TR7 rig.

and I was glad I awoke early because it gave me time to run out on the motorcycle to grab a breakfast sandwich...swing by 7-11 to get refill cartridges for my E-cig and on the way home?...swing by Homey Depot for some "Furniture Pads & Velcro"....because the springy rest on this WF19 was going away...but not until I removed the silly little stab and watched how it behaved with Kyle shooting it as his form is much more polished than mine...so he arrived and shot it while I intently watched the upper limb tip behavior and yep...we both agreed...neither of us liked a springy on this type of bow and we both concluded it should be shot off the shelf...so Kyle shot and played with my dog Daisy while I broke out the tacklebox, glue, velcro and furniture pads and after removing the springy?...the first thing I did was notch out the medium size furniture pad (to accept and register in the rise of the shelf hump) and then used a generous amount of "Easton Bond-All" to compress, glue and bond the small furniture pad to the notched medium sized one (wiping away the excess) as I knew this strike plate would have to be built out a good ways to compensate for the 3/8ths past center cut of this riser and mounted a strip of "Hook Side" velcro over the hump FIRST like so....










and then mounted the duel furniture pad strike plate too the riser...over the velcro shelf/hump....










and then?...repositioned the nocking point lower and had Kyles shoot it again as I watched "Bow Reaction"...which was much improved with the upper limb tip slowly and gently rolling back but 3-4"s at-the-shot...very reminiscent of what I'm accustomed to expecting out of most well tuned longbows I've shot...so cool...but Kyle lodged a valid complaint as he claimed the arrows POI was slightly right of his POA and upon closer inspection?...those two funiture pads only got his arrow too..."Dead Aligned w/ The Centered String"...so back to work I went adding another layer of strike plate material...but this 3rd (and 4th) layer would be a small piece of rough side leather w/ a layer of 3M OEM tape which for security purposes?...I again hosed down with a generous helping of Easton Bond-All insert glue and wiped away the excess which resulted in this as my final strike plate/rest configuration...










and finally?....paydirt!...as this added layer of taped and glued leather put our arrow points just left of the string like so...










with the bow in fact...shooting where we looked and "Hitting Where We Aimed"...and I think it's safe to say my Demon Slayer of a WF19 is soundly in the beginning stages of "Tuned"...off the shelf. 










On a side note?: fatsboys did bring over his pulooza scale which is dead in line with whatever Kegan uses on his Omega bows and I've concluded that while every inch of riser equals about 1#?...so does every degree of limb angle as while these TR7/Med. limbs were in fact as marked 35#s on a 21" riser and registered as such on my 21" riser with 17deg limb pad angles?...on this 19" riser with 15deg limb pad angles those same limbs scaled 39#s @ 28"s....and that's with one turn off the top limb bolt and 1/2 turn off the bottom from locked down and btw?...Kegan!...Real Nice Job on Kyles Imperial Bud! :thumbs_up

Have a great holiday weekend folks!...mines starting out wonderful and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Jinks check out what Dan is doing with a pollmer radiused side pale in any thickness that you want 

Mine are Covered in seal skin 

A lot cleaner buddy  



Dwayne and Moose also suggest the flat bolt head that looks quite good also and Its adjustable


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Jinks check out what Dan is doing with a pollmer radiused side pale in any thickness that you want
> 
> Mine are Covered in seal skin
> 
> ...


Joseph?..."Cleaner?"....surely you jest my shield feathered friend! :laugh:

to me?...*vvTHISvv*....










is a thing of Great Beauty!!! :laugh:

a creative phenom that defies description if limited to the English language! :laugh:

and besides that?...it's tuned. :laugh: 

But I do like the bolt-head suggestion...that may warrant a closer look... Thanks, Bill.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Your the best Jinks


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Your the best Jinks


No I'm not...and I'm proud of that...it took me a long time to get way down here so don't go taking it away from me so quickly! :laugh: 

No but seriously Joe...it is what it is...just something I could quickly cobble together to replace the springy thingy and try the riser out "off the hump". 

I was also serious about appreciating you mentioning the bolt thing...remember...I'm a machinist....and come Tuesday when I get back to work?....where I have all those 3D CNC milling centers and CAD/CAM software?...you vanna see "clean"? 

PM me your mailing addy...I'll make (2)


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Jinks


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

that is quite a setup jink , interesting watching you shoot You are not afraid to hold that thing back , no TP whatsoever


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

airwolf said:


> that is quite a setup jink , interesting watching you shoot You are not afraid to hold that thing back , no TP whatsoever


What's "TP"? 

NO!....WAIT....

sorry I asked and please don't answer! :laugh:


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

Jinks -

Very nice !

Any reason you used the "hook" part of the velcro instead of the "rug" ???

Here is my adjustable bolt side plate with a chair leg slider "top":









Even found a black bolt to match the riser !!!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Dewey3 said:


> Jinks -
> 
> Any reason you used the "hook" part of the velcro instead of the "rug" ???
> 
> View attachment 2233153


Yep...there sure is.

I used to use the rug part but that was back when I flung upwards of 200-400 snap shot arrows a night everyday and it just never held up all that well and besides getting "All Fuzzed Out" until such time it needed replacing?...(which never seemed to take very long at all)....and as it did wear out (and sometimes "Wear through")?...I realized my bows state-of-tune was always going through subtle changes as the shaft began to wear a groove and nest deeper and deeper into the rug side velcro.

Now's here's where I'll be honest and let you know that it wasn't my undeniable level of brilliance that discovered this but it was just the fact that one night I saw my rug side velcro needed replacing (yet once again) and?....well?...plainly put?...I was out of "Rug Side" velcro but had gobs of "Hook Side" on hand and thought...well?...ya know?...really it's just protecting the finish of the bow with a small micro-cushion affect that helps keep things silenced down (until the rug side stuff wore through)...so I tried a piece of hook side and accidentally discovered...

1. It was just as silencing as the rug side.

2. It was far more stable and held tune way better and for longer.

and...

3.? I've never managed to fuzz out or wear through hook side on anything yet...and it's the everyready bunny as compared to rug side where durability is concerned. 

Bet you're sorry you asked now...right? :laugh:


----------

